# 2013 Transfer news



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

OK Cav has his own thread but there are other interesting machinations, like Cancellara's lawyers trying to find a legal loophole to allow him to leave RSNT but failing.
And Sky pinching Gabriel Rasch from IAM.


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

Can't believe the Shack will still be here next season. And even if they are, surely JB won't be? er....surely?


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

Not really transfers, but did anyone else notice this?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/liquigas-cannondale-becomes-cannondale-pro-cycling-for-2013


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2012)

Euskaltel are releasing Txurruka to try and get riders with more points. such a shame the ridiculous points system means a team has to throw away its values for the sake of points.


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2012)

Looking at team sky, JTL, Cataldo, Kiriyenka and Lopez coming in - that's a lot of firepower to add to GC bids. It's a shame Flecha is leaving, and Apollonio - especially as Cav is likely to be heading off. Cataldo said in an interview that he can climb with the best in the later stages of a grand tour, but suffers at the beginning, later saying that his preparation may be to blame. If anyone is going to put this right it'll be Team Sky, so we may see him as a GC rider in the near future

Saxo bank gains Roche and Kreuziger (I think?), but loses Navarro - still thats two good mountains domestiques for Contador.

I've not heard about Cancellara wanting to leave - but I wonder where he would head to. Back to Saxo Bank? Sky even?


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> I've not heard about Cancellara wanting to leave - but I wonder where he would head to. Back to Saxo Bank? Sky even?


 
If you can read Schweizer-Deutsche, it's here. There would be a buy out clause - the Bruyneel stuff is I think the issue.
Jens Voigt did resign with RSNT, partly saying he loved working for the like of Cancellara over the years.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

I seem to recall that Alex Dowsett may be leaving Sky - anyone remember that?


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I seem to recall that Alex Dowsett may be leaving Sky - anyone remember that?


 
Vaguely, cannot find any source tho  Maybe it's been hushed up?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Sep 2012)

Cancellara says he's seeing out his contract and not going anywhere.


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2012)

Vacansoleil have confirmed their 2013 roster:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vacansoleil-dcm-confirms-2013-roster


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2012)

Ag2r to ride Focus bikes next season


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2012)

Files sent to the UCI ! 



AG2R applying for WorldTour licence ;-)


----------



## thom (28 Sep 2012)

Sky sign David Lopez from Movistar


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Sky sign David Lopez from Movistar


 
That was somewhat unexpected.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was somewhat unexpected.


 Apart from this!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sky-add-lopez-to-roster-for-2013-season


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Apart from this!
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sky-add-lopez-to-roster-for-2013-season


 
Yeah, alright, apart from that! I was expecting Sky to be signing one or two more of the very promising Colombians out there, given that they seem to be enjoying a lot of success with the Colombians they have already...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2012)

It's certainly turning into a multinational team after starting out as a predominantly British team. Not a bad thing in my opinion.


----------



## raindog (28 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> It's certainly turning into a multinational team after starting out as a predominantly British team. Not a bad thing in my opinion.


+1


----------



## thom (1 Oct 2012)

Confirmation from Sky that they have signed Ian Boswell and Joe Dombrowski from Bontrager-Livestrong...


----------



## thom (1 Oct 2012)

Acqua e Sapone are sadly going down the drain and dissolving as a team for next year.


----------



## dragon72 (1 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Acqua e Sapone are sadly going down the drain and dissolving as a team for next year.


It's like a soap opera


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Oct 2012)

Saxo-Bank are signing riders left, right and centre - Rory Sutherland is the latest largely I think, because of the points he comes with, having won the America Tour this year. Without these new riders they'd be on the edge of not qualifying for the World Tour next season. Sutherland is a good rider too though.


----------



## thom (1 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Saxo-Bank are signing riders left, right and centre - Rory Sutherland is the latest largely I think, because of the points he comes with, having won the America Tour this year. Without these new riders they'd be on the edge of not qualifying for the World Tour next season. Sutherland is a good rider too though.


Rumours they're talking to Rujano too.


----------



## thom (3 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Rumours they're talking to Rujano too.


Rujano goes to Vaconsoleil though


----------



## thom (4 Oct 2012)

JTL confirmed at SKY


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> JTL confirmed at SKY


 
saw that earlier! looks interesting for him!! could he be another GC contendor after sky have groomed him for a few years?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Oct 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> saw that earlier! looks interesting for him!! could he be another GC contendor after sky have groomed him for a few years?


 
As I said before when this was first mooted, I think it'll do his long-term financial future no harm but I can't see him being more than a climbing (super-) domestique at Sky with their strength in depth in terms of GC contenders. I think that in racing terms he would have been better off going to a smaller World Tour team where he could have been a leader. But with his unfortunate past and fairy-tale comeback, no-one's going to begrudge him the paycheck.


----------



## thom (4 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But with his unfortunate past and fairy-tale comeback, no-one's going to begrudge him the paycheck.


Sky don't pay the very highest of salaries apparently - certainly Wiggo this year was on about half what Cadel, Thor and Gilbert were getting from BMC.


----------



## raindog (4 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Sky don't pay the very highest of salaries apparently - certainly Wiggo this year was on about half what Cadel, Thor and Gilbert were getting from BMC.


not really very good value for money so far for BMC then


----------



## thom (4 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> not really very good value for money so far for BMC then


Yep, dunno who had what but it was 3.2, 2.9 and 2.5 million USD p/a for the BMC guys, while Wiggo I think was 1.3 million euros.


----------



## tigger (4 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> As I said before when this was first mooted, I think it'll do his long-term financial future no harm but I can't see him being more than a climbing (super-) domestique at Sky with their strength in depth in terms of GC contenders. I think that in racing terms he would have been better off going to a smaller World Tour team where he could have been a leader. But with his unfortunate past and fairy-tale comeback, no-one's going to begrudge him the paycheck.


 
Yes I wondered the same thing. Do you think he may have a classics role too given his WC performance?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Sky don't pay the very highest of salaries apparently - certainly Wiggo this year was on about half what Cadel, Thor and Gilbert were getting from BMC.


 
I believe Sky have very good basic salaries plus of course the support and training are the best of all the teams. BMC in particular seem to put more money into acquiring and paying a few top riders.


----------



## thom (6 Oct 2012)

Nick Nuyens from Saxo to Garmin-Sharp


----------



## Nearly there (6 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Yep, dunno who had what but it was 3.2, 2.9 and 2.5 million USD p/a for the BMC guys, while Wiggo I think was 1.3 million euros.


I'm sure Wiggo n cav etc make loads more cash than those BMC boys via advertising and other things.


----------



## thom (7 Oct 2012)

Rabobank line up for 2013
Notable moves :
Jack Bobridge in from Orica-Greenedge
Matti Breschel out to Saxo


----------



## thom (16 Oct 2012)

Who is Joe Dombrowski, one of Sky's new recruits ?


----------



## thom (16 Oct 2012)

Leipheimer's been transferred off OPQS.
Kind of hard to disagree with but it doesn't make it easier for people to confess to past sins.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2012)

To be fair, he only fessed up to avoid jail time not through altruism or remorse.


----------



## thom (16 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> To be fair, he only fessed up to avoid jail time not through altruism or remorse.


True, and Lefevre is as clean as a whistle


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> True, and Lefevre is as clean as a whistle


 
Ha!
"I co-founded the training centre of Mapei to keep talents like (Filippo) Pozatto, when he was a junior, out of the hands of Italian doctors"
Well, that didn't work then!


----------



## thom (17 Oct 2012)

What with White being sacked at Greenedge, what are the odds of Alan Peiper replacing him now he's left Garmin ?


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2012)

This seems to indicate he's going to another team though
_Cyclingnews understands that Peiper will work with another major WorldTour team but he refused to confirm the name of the team._


----------



## thom (17 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> This seems to indicate he's going to another team though
> _Cyclingnews understands that Peiper will work with another major WorldTour team but he refused to confirm the name of the team._


Would that preclude Greenedge ? In financial terms they can be said to be major if not according to results.
Of course, can't tell anything until there's an announcement.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Would that preclude Greenedge ? In financial terms they can be said to be major if not according to results.
> Of course, can't tell anything until there's an announcement.


 Oh sorry, Thom. I thought Matt White was working for the Aussie Fed. Stand at ease!


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Oh sorry, Thom. I thought Matt White was working for the Aussie Fed. Stand at ease!


He's gone to BMC though


----------



## thom (30 Oct 2012)

Alex Dowsett going to Movistar apparently
Edit : confirmed - a deal arranged months ago apparently


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Oct 2012)

Good, I didn't think he should have joined Sky anyway, and I like the idea of British riders in all sorts of top teams.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Oct 2012)

This piece illustrates all that is wrong with the scramble for riders with World Tour points - Sohrabi was basically signed by Lotto because he had won the Asia Tour and had lots of points. Of course, in his first year on the World Tour he was never likely to do that much, but as a result he has no points this year, and therefore gets discarded. So there is a disincentive for teams that don't have existing strength in depth to make any longer-term investments in riders. Sohrabi might have become a decent team rider given the chance to adapt and develop. Now we'll never know.


----------



## thom (31 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This piece illustrates all that is wrong with the scramble for riders with World Tour points - Sohrabi was basically signed by Lotto because he had won the Asia Tour and had lots of points. Of course, in his first year on the World Tour he was never likely to do that much, but as a result he has no points this year, and therefore gets discarded. So there is a disincentive for teams that don't have existing strength in depth to make any longer-term investments in riders. Sohrabi might have become a decent team rider given the chance to adapt and develop. Now we'll never know.


Well he's learnt something from the experience which without the points he wouldn't have got though - I don't see how in a different system he would ever have been picked up by a World Tour team.
But he ought to have obtained a 2 year contract up front. He can go and win again on the Asia tour and do it again though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> But he ought to have obtained a 2 year contract up front.


 
I think that would be one answer. But the problem remains that need for points. Many people have argued that the points obtained by a rider when riding with Team X should stay with Team X even if they transfer to Team Y. I think this might be better.


----------



## thom (31 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think that would be one answer. But the problem remains that need for points. Many people have argued that the points obtained by a rider when riding with Team X should stay with Team X even if they transfer to Team Y. I think this might be better.


It's not perfect - maybe split them 1/2 each but then it gets over complicated.
What is just absurd is that Lotto can benefit from his points for World Tour qualification when Sohrabi isn't on the team.


----------

